
Ember 2.12 and 2.13 beta released - izelnakri
http://emberjs.com/blog/2017/03/19/ember-2-12-released.html
======
nodesocket
While I have not attempted to use Ember in well over 1.5 years, the key phrase
being "attempted". These days with Vue.js and React, why would Ember still be
a solid choice? For me, Ember was too complex to groc, and seemed over
engineered with no clear focus on making development easier and faster.

~~~
whalesalad
I share your sentiment _exactly_ and look forward to someone chiming in on
this.

~~~
mnutt
There are plenty of reasons to be found for why people enjoy using Ember, but
here are some of mine:

Ember is opinionated, and in most cases that is a great thing. Every other day
there's an article about "frontend development is too confusing because there
are too many choices", and Ember defaults to making those choices for you.
It's not that dissimilar to backend dev, where you _could_ start off with just
an http server, and choose your own authentication and bring in your own ORM
and in many cases you would have been better off just using Rails. Yes, there
are some cases where Ember doesn't fit and you shouldn't use it, but most
frontend apps look similar enough and the frontend ecosystem benefits by Ember
guiding developers down a well-trodden path.

Another thing the Ember community does really well is its open development
process. Anyone can read and contribute RFCs and at any time I can see exactly
what's in the pipeline for the future of the framework.

~~~
romanovcode
Yeah, but then again Angular2 is also super-opinionated.

------
cookrn
Ember is an interesting framework still and one I would consider on new
projects for a few reasons: the core maintainers, LTS releases, and RFC-based
governance. I think the project has been pretty quiet in the last 18 months
and I'd love to see an up-to-date comparison of features and performance with
current alternatives. Are there any that have been written lately?

------
krystiangw
Ember is still way behind AngularJs and React in popularity.
[https://cl.ly/1k0e1Y1F2524](https://cl.ly/1k0e1Y1F2524) Check out stats:
[https://jobsquery.it/stats/frontend-
frameworks/group](https://jobsquery.it/stats/frontend-frameworks/group)

------
jugg1es
Does anyone even really care?

